# Pyrography - beginner



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I have done a number of tries at this wood burning. Think I am better with the wood in the stove:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks pretty good to me Larry. I really like the last one with the 2 dogs in it.

Brian


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic burnings Larry. Those are really nice! 

Corey


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice work, Larry. I like the 2 dogs, as well. Really inspirational. Makes me think of getting out the old woodburning tool that has sat in the drawer for more years than I can remember. 

Neal


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Larry.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Larry

They are all beautiful pieces, but in my eyes the owl is the piece I admire the most. 

Great job!
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Think I am better with the wood in the stove:"

Yes Larry, I have to agree with you.










I'm sure you realise that I'm being as sincere as you are!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice burnings and artwork Larry,

Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Larry very nice. Really like the lab reminds me of my old dog.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks all - the two dogs were my son's. Both have passed away - so I took some old photo's that were taken of them and placed then as you see the wood burning. One thing that I really like about wood burning is the fact that you can added it to other items that your building. All the photo's have some wood burning with in them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You have done some fine burnings Larry! Looks like you can burn anything!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very, very nice work Larry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Larry, all your work is outstanding.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind words. Someday I am going to purchase one of those real wood burners instead of the $9.98 from the hardware store. But for now that gets the job done and I like wood burning along with all the rest of wood working. Something about burnt aromatic cedar.


----------

